# Teddi's Field Seminar



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I don't have a report like Barb and Tito, but we had a great time, the facilitator was great, and I was pleasantly surprised Teddi hung in there, but she did do her Teddi shenanigans too. 

The facilitator Sue Gehrke did not want to "throw the book" at the novice dogs so she just picked on one thing and that was the thing to work on over the day BUT she showed us on other dogs how to train the next steps. The group was pretty diverse. Mostly labs and goldens, with a couple springers thrown in for good measure. There was a portugese water dog handler auditing. There was one dog who had been in a test or two, and another with a rather experienced handler but the dog lacked confidence, and a couple other dogs that were further along than their handlers.

She started the session, evaluating each dog. So one at a time we brought our dog out to do some retrieving. Most of the dogs did not have a hold on them. Only one did, kind of. So she did show us how to teach that. She also explained, sit means sit, and come means come. She would say she pays the food bills, the vet bills and the training bills, the dog can do as she asks. Teddi in this evaluation did exactly what I thought she would do. I put her in a sit stay, she watched the bumper go down and I released her. Off she went, straight, true, and quickly to the bumper, then she came back and instead of coming to me, went to meet the people watching looking for her new BFF. Eventually she came to me, but dropped the bumper. She did two more retrieves and both times visited the gallery and dropped the bumper. Sue said we need to teach her to hold. 

DH had Quinn there to, she was the youngest dog at 7 months. Her retrieves were INSANELY fast, sliding stops at the bumpers, and right back to DH, "almost" to hand but we had not taught her that yet. One point she by passed the bumper because she saw a REAL bird. Well we need to work on that too. She did go back pick up the bumper and return to my husband. 

After this session she worked with a couple of the more experienced dogs. They did some work with go out to piles, and the "T" maneuver. She also showed us how to start the force fetch to the hold. She ear pinched each of us to show us she is not talking about ripping the dogs ear off. Just to get their attention. She said there are some trainers out there who do it rough, but that is not necessary. 

Then they brought out the ducks! With the exception of the dog who had tested before, none had really been "on birds". Except for two dogs, every dog did pick up and put the ducks in their mouths. Teddi was one exception. We tried everything but she would have no part of the bird. The other was a young golden pup about 10 months. She was interested (not like Teddi) just not sure. She will get it I am sure. Nice pup! Quinn did a long thrown duck retrieve, she could have cared less. 

Then we did a long retrieve, as long as the training area would allow us it was over 200', most of the dogs did really well with this. Teddi too, ran right out, then did a swing by the gallery on her way to me. She got the bumper about 10' before she dropped it. Quinn was amazingly fast. It was fun to hear the people comment about her. She was in her element. 

We did an honor exercise, and then finished up those who wanted to, running a double. Both Quinn and Teddi did the double, and Teddi brought the memory bird back to me, all the way "ALMOST" to my hand. A great place to stop. 

I learned a lot about what I want to work on with Teddi. I do not think ducks are in her future but if I can train her to improve on her other behaviors, that will be cool. I can then take what I learned and pass on to the next dog. 

Sue said we needed to get Quinn on a bark collar right away. She was OUT OF CONTROL unless it was her turn. She did not make a peep running her exercises but waiting for them OH MY! We went to Cabela's last night. 

There was a rather pretty red golden at the seminar, about two years old. I spoke to the owner and asked the breeding. She was out of Tanbark's True Colors (Sprite) and High Times What A Hoot (Hootie) I was THRILLED I got to watch a Hootie offspring all day long. Now I am more excited than ever about my upcoming puppy! I think Sprite is a comparable dog to Reese. So that should be a fun litter. 

We are going to be going to Sue's for some more training. It will be fun. A couple people think we should not do agility with Quinn. Too natural at field work but we can not really afford to get too deeply into this field stuff. Trainers and tests are very expensive. We want to play at it, we will just have to see where it leads us. 

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like a nice introduction to field work.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like a very rewarding session. What a great way to spend the day with your dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sent my post too soon....

I meant to add, it might be worth your while to see if you can get a live pigeon for Teddi. I'm just basing that on my experience with Conner. Conner had no retrieve interest AT ALL before I took him to his field seminar. Never had a play retrieve in his life. And he didn't get ducks.....I actually have a picture of him turning his head in disgust when the trainer held up a dead duck for him to smell.

Then the pigeon came out. She pulled the flight feathers out of one side so it could run around but couldn't fly off. Conner watched it for little bit with reserved interest, and we encouraged him to go check it out. All of a sudden he decided that bird belonged in his mouth. He chased it down and grabbed it, and it was like a little switch went off in his brain. He is now absolutely crazy for birds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we need to move closer to each other


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Sent my post too soon....
> 
> I meant to add, it might be worth your while to see if you can get a live pigeon for Teddi. I'm just basing that on my experience with Conner. Conner had no retrieve interest AT ALL before I took him to his field seminar. Never had a play retrieve in his life. And he didn't get ducks.....I actually have a picture of him turning his head in disgust when the trainer held up a dead duck for him to smell.
> 
> Then the pigeon came out. She pulled the flight feathers out of one side so it could run around but couldn't fly off. Conner watched it for little bit with reserved interest, and we encouraged him to go check it out. All of a sudden he decided that bird belonged in his mouth. He chased it down and grabbed it, and it was like a little switch went off in his brain. He is now absolutely crazy for birds.


Jodie that is almost what the trainer suggested. She suggested putting Teddi in a pen with ducks with their flight feathers pulled. To be honest, I don't know if it is "worth" the push. She has fun with bumpers... Sure it would be fun to get a WC but she could not go farther anyway. I guess we will just wait and see. See if she catches on with the other things. 

There was a girl named Hailey there who would come out and play with the dogs and the dead duck. She got almost every dog to play with the bird. She realized she was freaking Teddi out LOL so she left me and Teddi. Then Teddi did her "can't handle the pressure so I am going to roll over here" routine. Every time I threw the duck she would run right up to it. Just would NOT pick it up. We ran Quinn first hoping Teddi would watch Quinn play with the duck. No interest. 

I am thinking we should take our duck up north. I wonder if she would get it in water. She LOVES water retrieves... 

Ann


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great seminar .. even if Teddi wasn't interested in the duck. I don't think all dogs are though .. I know some who will gladly retrieve a duck but had to be taught .. kind of like retrieving a dumbbell. They love it once they 'get it' but don;t get it right away.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am thinking we should take our duck up north. I wonder if she would get it in water. She LOVES water retrieves...
> 
> Ann


That is exactly how I got Scout to pick up a bird. She was like Teddi, she would run out there but wouldn't pick it up. Not even teasing helped. But, when I got a bird and tossed it into the pond she went right for it.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am jealous--sounds like you had a great seminar! It's fun to see the dogs work. I can relate to the golden show-offs. Scout will bring a bumper back and half the time she does a happy prancing circle before coming in. We are working on it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good first weekend! Trying a pigeon with Teddi might get her more interested! You can always teach her the game with just bumpers. Sounds like Quinn is a retrieving machine! How fun!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Back up. Are you getting a Hootie/Sprite puppy? I'm lost.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Back up. Are you getting a Hootie/Sprite puppy? I'm lost.


No I have a reservation on a Hootie/Reese (Speaker daughter) pup but it was my first time meeting a Hootie offspring PERIOD! I was so excited. I think Sprite is comparable to Reese, she is a Bart daughter. So hopefully :crossfing

I am getting emails from the previous Reese x Hootie puppy owners... I probably should not be doing that yet... The suspense is going to KILL me. Reese is not due in heat until October. How will I ever survive?

Ann


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The owners of the facility I train at both have a Hootie/Sprite puppy (well they are almost 3 years old). Very nice working dogs, in fact they were both at the Bridget Carlson seminar this weekend, I hadn't seen Colors in a long time, he is so handsome, looks a lot different than Traveler.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> No I have a reservation on a Hootie/Reese (Speaker daughter) pup but it was my first time meeting a Hootie offspring PERIOD! I was so excited. I think Sprite is comparable to Reese, she is a Bart daughter. So hopefully :crossfing
> 
> I am getting emails from the previous Reese x Hootie puppy owners... I probably should not be doing that yet... The suspense is going to KILL me. Reese is not due in heat until October. How will I ever survive?
> 
> Ann


I gotcha! That is fantastic!!! I have a friend who is also on the waiting list for a Hootie puppy but out of a different litter.

Are you going to Bridget's seminar in New Lenox, IL in August?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Are you going to Bridget's seminar in New Lenox, IL in August?


Naw too far for me and I don't really have an 'obedience' geared dog. I would LOVE to meet Bridget. I have emailed her and met her that way. 

Sounds like she is a highly sought after clinician. She does have the experience. Hootie is not her only highly titled dog. 

Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know someone that has a puppy out of Reno (Hootie's Dad) and a Speaker daughter.


----------

